# HOME MADE PROTEIN FEEDER??/ OUT OF PVC PIPE



## Grizzly1

:idea:I am wanting to build a Protein Feeder out of PVC pipe and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or suggestions. I was going to use PVC but I'm up for suggestions here. I was going to use PVC for a down spout out of the bottom of a 55gal barrel and maybe put a tee on the bottom or something where the feed would fall from gravity but then stop at the end of the tee. ANY SUGGESTIONS or PICS of stuff that you have made? About what size PVC do I need to use, I was thinking 4"-5"??:help:


----------



## Van

Have you seen this thread?
*Deer Feeder made from PVC*

Lots of good discussion there, as well as a great link to some instructions / Bill of Materials for one.


----------



## JLes

Here is a pic of the feeder that we have made. We used 4" PVC for the downspout. Let me know if you have any questions and I will try to help out.


----------



## Grizzly1

Van~ I have seen that thread and it is informative, I think that is mainly for building like a pipe feeder to put on a tree for holding corn.
J Les~YES, that is exactly what I'm wanting to do!!! Have you put this feeder out and tried it, are you using it for corn or protein? I guess the questions I have are how did you mount it to the bottom of the barrel, did you use a flange? and how far off the ground is the spout? Any information that you can provide will help me! I like having projects and I believe I'm going to start on this one in the next day or so just to have something to do in my shop.


----------



## aussieexpat

get a commode flange and the other fittings in the picture above and your ready to go


----------



## JLes

We put this feeder out about a month ago feeding a corn and protein mix, because we wanted something that would be a little more difficult for the hogs to get to. They have almost completely taken over our place.

It is connected to the barrel using a flange. This seemed like the cheapest and most efficient way to connect. It has been in use now like I said for about a month and we have seen deer using so far. The spout is approximately 3 ft off the ground. As you can see we welded some brackets for the pipe (legs) to cover, and cut the pipe at a 45 to allow them to sit on the brackets better. We wanted a wider, more re-enforced stance for the legs to make it more difficult for the hogs to knock over. Make sure you position the feed spouts with enough room away from the legs to enable that record buck to feed without his antlers getting in the way. Good luck and let me know if I can provde any more information.


----------



## Grizzly1

So from what I can see I need 1 commode flange, 1- 4" Tee, 2- 4" 45s, and a few feet of 4" PVC? Am I missing anything? I'm going to Lowes this evening if thats all I need!


----------



## SeaTex

Probably wouldn't hurt to get a funnel for the inside of the barrel.


----------



## JLes

A funnel will definitely help out. Also there are two couplings in between the 45s and the tee. Other than that you have it. Basic and simple.


----------



## CHARLIE

Only thing wrong with that feeder is that its gonna catch water and stop up. You need to cut the PVC on an angle kinda like a eye (bigger at the top) as to keep the rain out of the spout. I have made them for years. Only problem is cattle or something big will break off the PVC flange on the bottom of the barrel 

Charlie


----------



## phil k

take a skill saw and make a slit in the bottom of the TEE to let the water drain


----------



## Trouthunter

Good catch Charlie.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE

Cutting a slit wont help when the water gets in the protein just gums up and everything stops. Here is a picture of one of ours made from 6 inch pipe. Wrong angle to really see the cut but I think you can see.

Charlie


----------



## JLes

Charlie, on this one isn't the feed tube at a bad angle on the one closest to the picture? Doesn't look like much room for the deer to feed out of.


----------



## CHARLIE

JLes

Yes sir you are 100 % correct but they somehow manage to get to it. Here is a picture.

Charlie


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

How do you keep the feed dry at the bottom of the spout? I sometimes have problems with my potein feeder getting clogged because of all the moisture.


----------



## JLes

We are mainly using corn with a little protein mixed. I have heard through a co-worker of a new kind of protein/corn mix that is less likely to absorb the water. I will try to get the details.


----------



## JLes

Forgot to mention that we have drilled holes in the bottom of the spout all along to let as much moisutre as possible to drain. No problems as of yet.


----------



## Grizzly1

I was in Gander Mountain on my lunch break today and mentioned to the salesman that I thought I had seen some Galvanized Protein Feeder Down Spouts before for sale with the rest of their feeder supplies. He said yes we carry them we are just sold out, he said they were $99, I said oh you can keep it then and I'll go make one out of PVC. He just laughed and said yeah I hear that response alot.


----------



## CHARLIE

Here is a picture of someone e lses PVC feeder. Very similiar to mine. Seems to not have as much "angle" to the feeder cut tube as mine.


----------



## JLes

Grizzly1 said:


> I was in Gander Mountain on my lunch break today and mentioned to the salesman that I thought I had seen some Galvanized Protein Feeder Down Spouts before for sale with the rest of their feeder supplies. He said yes we carry them we are just sold out, he said they were $99, I said oh you can keep it then and I'll go make one out of PVC. He just laughed and said yeah I hear that response alot.


:rotfl: Thats funny. It seems to me PVC would work just the same, and is a heck of a lot cheaper.

Charlie...thanks for the ideas on how to cut the feed tubes


----------



## Grizzly1

YES, Thanks Charlie for all the help, I'll be at Lowes this evening picking up the materials to get started with! 
Charlie~That buck eating at that last picture you posted is a HOSS, super nice drop tine!


----------



## Blue.dog

I have one of these and it works great. This place also sells them with 55 gallon barrels. Note the feed plate is just thin perforated mesh and i attached to the PVC pipe with simple angle brackets. Have not had a problem with rain. I was just showing you this for the design of the feed plate as everyone has talked about water being a problem.

Building you own is great, I just found this and the price was right.

http://www.ontimegamefeeders.com/product.asp?intProdID=207

Gravity Flow Feeder 225 lb. capacity 32 gal. Poly Barrel. - #GF32T







*Features & Specifications
No Timers - No Batteries - 100% Dependable225 Pound Capacity
Barrel: 32 gallon poly, with Quick Release locking lid. Poly barrels resist rust, corrosion - never need painting.
Leg Kit: Consist of 6-30" galvanized 1-3/8" pipe - easy slide together sections.
Down Pipe: Heavy duty PVC schedule# 40
Feed Plate: Galvanized 18 Gauge Special Perforated. Prevents water from standing on the feed plate or being wicked up in the down pipe. No Assembly Required
Compact: Simple - Quick - Easy Assembly Contents placed inside of barrel for easy handling and storage.
Height: 72"
Feed plate to ground: 20"

Ship: UPS/ Additional charge of $15 is required. The correct charge will not show in your total. Please call for freight quote. 1-800-333-9143 *​
Here is the 55 gallon version:

* Deer Feeders | ATV Implements | Hunting Blinds | Good News | Order Info | Catalog Request
Contact Us | **About Us | Dealer Inquiry* * | Privacy Policy* * | Return Policy | Location Map*​Gravity Flow Feeder for a 55 gallon barrel. - #GF55T







*Features & Specifications
No Timers - No Batteries - 100% Dependable325 Pound Capacity
Barrel: Extra clean 55 gallon, can ship UPS
Leg Kit: Consist of 8- 30" galvanized 1-3/8" OD pipe - easy slide together sections
Down Pipe: Heavy duty PVC schedule# 40
Feed Plate: Galvanized 18 Gauge Special Perforated. Prevents water from standing on the feed plate or being wicked up in the Down pipe. No Assembly Required
Heavy Drum Cover: Seamless, with extra wide lip edge, galvanized.
Internal Funnel: Heavy seamless one piece with downspout. Allows for complete emptying of your feed.
Barrel Ring: Quad pod ring for 4 legs.
Height: 72"
Feed plate to ground: 20"
Heavy Internal Funnel Included

Ship: UPS/ Additional charge of $25 is required. The correct charge will not show in your total. Please call for freight quote. 1-800-333-9143 *​
* Gravity Flow Feeder for a 55 gallon barrel. to Shopping Cart *Price: $179.95


----------



## JLes

The only problem with this one is the price. I think total cost for the feeder we built was $26. Then again we already had the barrell.


----------



## Blue.dog

I've thought about making my own feeder.
What do you use for legs and how do you attach them to the barrel?


----------



## Hunter11

I have a spare barrel that we are going to make another protein feeder with the first week of season during the day after a morning hunt. I am going to pickup a set of these leg adapters this weekend and then use galvanized fence post to attach to them for legs. That is the plan for now but if I see a better idea here I will use it.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600362&hasJS=true


----------

